# parts for a pse bow



## snifer (Mar 26, 2005)

i need a little help finding parts for a older pse bow. trying to get my girlfriends son set up with a bow that fits him. i have a edgr series 1000c pse. i need a set of wheels for it. the numbers on the wheels are 94230 and they are round wheels. if anyone has any idea where i can find some, it would be very helpful. thanks for any input


----------

